# Team & Materialauflösung! Alles muss raus!



## suschiii (19. Mai 2009)

nicht ganz ebay aber ähnlich...

Aufgrund der Menge und Notwendigkeit stelle ich das hier ein:
*
Teammaterial Lager Auflösung!! Alles muss raus!!*

Rahmen und Räder hier: http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815

Einiges fehlt noch, kommt die Tage noch aus dem Keller!!

Was weg ist, ist weg... 

Bei Interesse bitte PN.

Gruß  suschiii


----------



## suschiii (20. Mai 2009)

Wir mußten die Preise etwas anheben, weil wir sonst nur noch verschenken würden...

Bisschen ist imer noch was drin, aber nicht viel..

Link:http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815

heute oder morgen kommen noch die 07/06/05er Rahmen und Räder dazu..

Gruß Suschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suschiii (20. Mai 2009)

so fürs erste wars das an MAterial, wahrscheinlich taucht noch irgenwo was auf,aber das sind dann nur noch Reste...


----------



## suschiii (22. Mai 2009)

Noch mal zur Klarstellung:

Die Bilder sind nur teilweise die richtigen zu den Rädern. Die meisten Fotos sind einfach aus dem Netz gezogen. Wichtig war bei der Menge und des Zeitdrucks, dass die Räder und Rahmen schnell reinkommen. Vll. schaffe ich es noch von jedem Teil ein foto zu machen, aber erstmal muss es so gehen..

Die meisten kennen sich ja auch sehr gut aus mit den Produkten..

Noch was wichtiges:

- alle Rahmen sind mit Vollcarbon Gabel und Steuersatz
- alle Zeitfahrrahmen sind mit integrierten Sattelstützen oder den Stützen für Zeitfahrrahmen ausgestattet

Gruß


----------



## suschiii (23. Mai 2009)

Ja wie schon angekündigt kommen ein paar weitere Teile dazu. Die LAufräder sind alle nicht gefahren, sondern waren alles Ersatzmaterial oder als solches gedacht. Leichte Kratzer an Speichen und Felgen aber sonst alles wie NEU!

Alles weitere hier oder PN:http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815

Gruß suschiii


----------



## suschiii (27. Mai 2009)

Hab mal eine Übersicht erstellt, da die meisten sich ja nicht mit Picasa auskennen. Auf das Album klicken und auf der rechten Seite steht der Text zum Album.....

Bei Interesse an den unten genannten Sachen bitte eine PN. ich bitte um genaue Angaben, weil ich aufgrund der vielen Anfragen, keine Lust habe noch zu suchen. Rahmen und Räderpreise geht nichts mehr.
Laufräder schon...
Wenn weg dann weg, also los....

Link Fotos: http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815

*
Rahmen, Räder und Laufradliste* 

Rahmen	Farbe	Ausstattung	Zubehör	Gr.	Preis 	plus Versand

Pascal 09	black	105		60	1150	Rahmen 15 Räder 40
Pascal 09	black	Ultegra SL		54	1450	
Pascal 08	black	Ultegra		54	1275	
Pascal 08	black	Ultegra		54	1275	
Pascal 09	black	UltegraSL		60	1450	
Efficiency 08	black/red	Ultegra		S	1950	
Joule Aerotic 08	gelb	Ultegra SL		S	2400	
Impulse 07	glossy/red		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	55,5	925	
Efficiency 09	black/white		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	S	975	
UltraSonic 09	black		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	55,5	1175	
UltraSonic 09	white		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	55,5	1175	
Sonic 07	blau		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	55,5	1100	
Pascal 09	black		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	55,5	700	
Pascal 09	black		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	54	700	
Impulse 08	white		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	51	900	
Efficiency 08	black/red		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	S	850	
Sonic 06	blue		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	55,5	1075	
Force 06	black		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	54	840	
Joule 05	silber		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	XS	740	
Efficiency 07	glossy/black		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	M	800	
Impulse 07	silber		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	48	925	
Force 07	black/silver		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	54	890	
Efficiency 08	black/red		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	M	850	
Joule 05	glossy	Gebraucht	Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	XS	625	
Pascal 09	black		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	54	700	
Force 06	glossy		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	54	840	
Joule Aerotic 08	gelb		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	M?	1100	
Efficiency 08	black/red		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	S	850	
Joule Aerotic 08	black/white		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	L	1100	
Joule Aerotic 08	black/white	War aufgebaut	Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	M	1100	
Sonic 06 LTD	blau		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Steuersatz	54	925	
Sonic 07	blau		Mit Vollcarbongabel, Sattelstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz	57	1100	

Laufräder:						

Specialized Rapide Star Clincher Draht Carbon			Mit Tasche und Schnellspannern		1350	plus 15 Versand
Specialized Roubaix 322x			ohne Tasche und Schnellspanner		675	plus 15 Versand
Specialized Fuséé SL E5			Mit Tasche und Schnellspanner		775	plus 15 Versand
Specialized Echapéé			Mit Tasche (bemalt) ohne Schnellspanner		460	plus 15 Versand
Specialized Pavè			ohne Tasche und Schnellspanner		320	plus 15 Versand
Specialized Fuséé gold/schwarz			Mit Tasche und Schnellspanner		660	plus 15 Versand


----------



## tom2642055 (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen günstugen Zeitfahrrahmen. Isaac Efficiency 08 (black/red) oder den 09 black white. Auch ist ein Joule Aerotic super, aber da wird bei mir die Rahmengröße S wohl zu groß und XS besser. Gibt es da noch was? Viele Grüße tom


----------



## suschiii (5. Juni 2009)

tom2642055 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen günstugen Zeitfahrrahmen. Isaac Efficiency 08 (black/red) oder den 09 black white. Auch ist ein Joule Aerotic super, aber da wird bei mir die Rahmengröße S wohl zu groß und XS besser. Gibt es da noch was? Viele Grüße tom



Nabend,

du hast eine PN!!

suschiii


----------



## somati (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo
Haben Sie noch den Isaac Joule Aerotic (schwarz/weiss) in gr. L

Vielen Dank

Chris


----------



## suschiii (15. Juni 2009)

somati schrieb:


> Hallo
> Haben Sie noch den Isaac Joule Aerotic (schwarz/weiss) in gr. L
> 
> Vielen Dank
> ...



Nabend,

hast eine PN 

suschiii


----------



## suschiii (20. Juni 2009)

Moin,

für den Ausverkauf der Reste nochmal neu Bilder und Beschreibungen hier: http://picasaweb.google.com/

Ein paar Aktualisierungen kommen noch heute..

Laufräder Preise ist noch was zu machen!!!


Geometrie Daten auf Anfrage...


Gruß Cover


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Rahmen Gabel set fÃ¼r um die 200â¬ (auch gebraucht) vllt hast du ja nochwas rumliegen.
Ist fÃ¼r den Cross-Country betrieb gedacht.


----------



## nemi (23. Juni 2009)

mich wuerde ein vr-laufrad 26" mit disc-aufnahme (cl) interessieren, aber mit dem link zu picasa komm ich zwar auf die seite, aber wo finde ich da die bilder, infos oder preise?


bye nemi


----------



## suschiii (23. Juni 2009)

nemi schrieb:


> mich wuerde ein vr-laufrad 26" mit disc-aufnahme (cl) interessieren, aber mit dem link zu picasa komm ich zwar auf die seite, aber wo finde ich da die bilder, infos oder preise?
> 
> 
> bye nemi



Einfach das gewünschte Album anwählen... Rechts steht der preis.

Link: http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815 

gruß suschiii


----------



## suschiii (25. Juni 2009)

noch was da....


----------



## suschiii (27. Juni 2009)

Restbestände


----------



## suschiii (4. Juli 2009)

noch immer Restbestände...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suschiii (20. Juli 2009)

Jetzt auch Anbauteile aus dem Ersatzteil Bestand...

Hier: http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815

Gruß suschiii


----------



## suschiii (22. Juli 2009)

So jetzt nochmal ein update letzter Kompletträder:

2 Sonics fehlen noch komplett in 55 & 57 beide mit Dura Ace:

Ansonsten alles unter: http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815

kurzer Überblick:

Pascal 2009 RH60 105 Ausstattung 1150 + Versand http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815/ISAACPascal2009KomplettShimano105RH60

Pascal 2009 RH57 Ultegra Ausstattung 1350 + Versand http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815/ISAACPascal2009KomplettShimanoUltegraRH57NEU

Pascal 2008 RH54 Ultegra Ausstattung 1275 + Versand (2 Mal) http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815/ISAACPascal2008KomplettShimanoUltegra2StuckRH54NEU

Pascal 2008 RH60 Ultegra Ausstattung 1275 + Versand http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815/ISAACPascal2008KomplettShimanoUltegraRH60NEU

Kelvin 2007 RH57 105 Ausstattung 975 + Versand http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815/ISAACKelvin07LimitedEditionRH57KomplettShimano105NEU

Pascal 2008 rot Ultegra SL 1375? + Versand  http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815/ISAACPascal2008KomplettShimanoUltegraSLRH555NEU

Aerotic Zeitfahrrad Ultegra SL 2450 http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815/ISAACZeitfahrradAerotic2008KomplettShimanoUltegraSLRHLNEU

Sonic 2006 RH54 Rahmen 880 + Versand http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815/IsaacSonic2006LimitedEdition069RH54NEUVollcarbonGabel

Impulse 2009 RH54  1250 + VErsand http://picasaweb.google.com/Cover0815/ISAACImpulse2009RH54NEU

Teile auf Anfrage noch was zu machen..

Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------

